# Swelling under eye after ride



## DaveGM (12 Jun 2016)

A minor ailment I know, but following a 20 mile ride on Thursday on Saturday morning I woke up with a swelling of my lower left eyelid and a feeling of something in the eye. It is a bit sore to touch and red. 

When riding - particularly in the wind or cold weather I do get a lot of watering of both eyes but haven't had this swelling previously.

This of course my be completely coincidental but I just wondered if anyone else had experienced the same?

If it hasn't resolved itself by tomorrow it will be a visit to the doctors - I won't be spending hours in A and E or the drop in centre.

I wear my everyday glasses when riding and not cycling specific glasses which may possibly help if cycling actually is the cause.


----------



## vickster (12 Jun 2016)

Go to a chemist today, ask their advice, get some drops, see if it resolves. Best place for minor eye ailments. Doubt it needs the doctor yet. Sounds like a stye

And get some cycling specific glasses, worth the investment


----------



## raleighnut (12 Jun 2016)

I'd be off down to the eye clinic ASAP.


----------



## vickster (12 Jun 2016)

raleighnut said:


> I'd be off down to the eye clinic ASAP.


After calling 999 for an ambulance?


----------



## raleighnut (12 Jun 2016)

vickster said:


> After calling 999 for an ambulance?


No, after getting on my Trike and pedalling there, why on earth would anyone use an ambulance for an eye injury. Alright I was once taken to hospital in an ambulance but I had snapped my thighbone in 2 places at the time so couldn't really ride a bike.


----------



## ufkacbln (12 Jun 2016)

raleighnut said:


> I'd be off down to the eye clinic ASAP.




Never, ever delay getting an eye problem seen


----------



## jefmcg (12 Jun 2016)

raleighnut said:


> would anyone use an ambulance for an eye injury.


If there is something penetrating the eye, both eyes should be covered to minimise eye movements. An ambulance would be justified in that case, though a minicab would do if you had a friend to go with you.


----------



## raleighnut (12 Jun 2016)

jefmcg said:


> If there is something penetrating the eye, both eyes should be covered to minimise eye movements. An ambulance would be justified in that case, though a minicab would do if you had a friend to go with you.


If I had something sizable stuck into my eye then someone else would have to ring the ambulance, I'd be too busy screaming.


----------



## vickster (12 Jun 2016)

raleighnut said:


> No, after getting on my Trike and pedalling there, why on earth would anyone use an ambulance for an eye injury. Alright I was once taken to hospital in an ambulance but I had snapped my thighbone in 2 places at the time so couldn't really ride a bike.


I was kidding! 

He says his eye is a little red and a little sore. He did say he didn't want to seek or need emergency help. Hence my suggestion to see a pharmacist.


----------



## raleighnut (12 Jun 2016)

vickster said:


> I was kidding!
> 
> He says his eye is a little red and a little sore. He did say he didn't want to seek or need emergency help. Hence my suggestion to see a pharmacist.


Fair enough.


----------



## DaveGM (12 Jun 2016)

I think some of you are going a bit over the top but thanks anyway.

The chemists is the first port of call. This is a minor eyelid "puffiness" not a major incident!!


----------



## steveindenmark (12 Jun 2016)

Do you wear wrap around cycling glasses?

I used to get all sorts of dust and debris and bugs in my eyes. I used to rinse my eyes with water after most rides. Since wearing the glasses, all that has stopped.


----------



## vickster (12 Jun 2016)

First post suggests not


----------



## DaveGM (12 Jun 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Do you wear wrap around cycling glasses?
> 
> I used to get all sorts of dust and debris and bugs in my eyes. I used to rinse my eyes with water after most rides. Since wearing the glasses, all that has stopped.



No, wondering if I should invest in a pair. Would have to be with prescription lens though.


----------



## vickster (12 Jun 2016)

DaveGM said:


> No, wondering if I should invest in a pair. Would have to be with prescription lens though.


Discussed quite often, e.g. https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/glasses-help.202512/

You can get fully glazed, (will probably cost £200-300) or with prescription inserts which clip on and sit behind the lens, but quite close to your eye (felt odd to me and look a bit ugly with a light coloured or clear lens IMO), cheaper though and more choice of frames

Look at rxsport or Optilabs among others. I paid about £270 for Oakleys from the former with a £50 off voucher, full transitions (boots wanted around £330 IIRC)


----------



## ayceejay (12 Jun 2016)

This is the time for pollen here and bugs, if it is the same in the UK (I can't remember) this could be the cause.


----------



## mjr (12 Jun 2016)

You can get builder's goggles that go over glasses for a few quid.


----------



## DaveGM (12 Jun 2016)

Again many thanks for the responses/ suggestions.

I do think its time for a pair of cycling glasses - even if this minor swelling is not connected.

I looked into Optilabs earlier in the year and they seemed a reasonable option - at least compared to my optician!!

I don't much care for the look of the insert type but they confirmed they can do my prescription in directly glazed wrap round frame.

I had not heard of rxsport so will look into that option now, thanks.


----------



## DaveGM (14 Jun 2016)

Just in case anyone is interested!!! Doctor diagnosed a sty on inside of eyelid. No treatment except hot compress and time.

Perhaps just as well I didn't rush to A and E!

Think I will invest in some proper cycling glasses even though the cause may be unrelated.

Anyway, thanks for all the suggestions


----------



## vickster (14 Jun 2016)

Spex4less have some deals on sports glasses, might be worth a look. Think they offer discount on first purchase. Used in past with no issues. Up in merseyside I think, might have premises?


----------

